# Working Line Breeder in South East



## BurkeGSD (Jun 17, 2021)

Good evening. I am looking for a good working line breeder in the Southeast. I am wanting a medium drive working line. My dad was a breeder/trainer when I was growing up. More recently I have had two Malinios, but now that they have passed away I am looking to return to WLGSD. I haven't participated in any dog sports before but my goal for this dog is to get into a protection sport or dock diving. My dogs are fully part of my lifestyle and I am looking for a dog suitable to live safely in my house with my young children, but also have the drives to want to work. I have the ability to keep my dogs with me 20+ hours a day. Typically I am able to devote an hour to two hours a day specifically to play and training with the dog. I want this dog to have the temperament and drive to be able to take with me to the gym and be able to interact safely with new people, but also have the drive to work for hours with the ball and to have the capability for a dog sport. I weekly take my dogs on long hikes, swimming, and biking. 


To recap what I am looking for in a WLGSD- 
-Stable temperament 
-Able to be with children
-Capable to train for dog sports
-Medium drive 
-Great ball drive
-Fearless confidence
-Healthy sire and dam 

I would appreciate any recommendations for a good kennel/breeder. Thanks again


----------



## das2183 (Apr 24, 2021)

You mentioned southeast but tell me what state and give me a radius you’re willing to travel. I’m in Alabama and can help you with the research I did lol. It was exhausting but finally paired up with a breeder in TX that I really clicked with. That may be too far depending on where you’re at but I “found” several other breeders in the SE but it depends on where you’re willing to go and which lines (if any) you have preference to ( i.e. west German vs Czech etc.) Feel free to PM me if you want


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

das2183 said:


> You mentioned southeast but tell me what state and give me a radius you’re willing to travel. I’m in Alabama and can help you with the research I did lol. It was exhausting but finally paired up with a breeder in TX that I really clicked with. That may be too far depending on where you’re at but I “found” several other breeders in the SE but it depends on where you’re willing to go and which lines (if any) you have preference to ( i.e. west German vs Czech etc.) Feel free to PM me if you want


The OP only just joined, so he probably can't initiate a PM yet! Just wanted to let you know; he/she can respond to a PM, but they need to have a certain number of posts before they can initiate one...


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

You can reach out on facebook to Isaac Schroeder. I believe he is in Florida. Does a lot of helper work in the SE and training. Breeds occ but knows everybody so should know what litters are on the ground. Also Rick Schair has several nice stud dogs- Georgia I believe- von haus schair. Good luck.


----------



## BurkeGSD (Jun 17, 2021)

das2183 said:


> You mentioned southeast but tell me what state and give me a radius you’re willing to travel. I’m in Alabama and can help you with the research I did lol. It was exhausting but finally paired up with a breeder in TX that I really clicked with. That may be too far depending on where you’re at but I “found” several other breeders in the SE but it depends on where you’re willing to go and which lines (if any) you have preference to ( i.e. west German vs Czech etc.) Feel free to PM me if you want


Thanks so much for the response. I would love any help I can get! It won't let me PM, but please PM and send any information you have found. I am happy to travel anywhere up to 2 days for a good breeder. I don't want to go much farther than that just for the sake of traveling back with the dog.


----------



## BurkeGSD (Jun 17, 2021)

rotdocpa1 said:


> You can reach out on facebook to Isaac Schroeder. I believe he is in Florida. Does a lot of helper work in the SE and training. Breeds occ but knows everybody so should know what litters are on the ground. Also Rick Schair has several nice stud dogs- Georgia I believe- von haus schair. Good luck.


Thank you so much I will look into those today


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

BurkeGSD said:


> Thank you so much I will look into those today


Rick Schair-Atlanta Pro Dog Service. I think he has a couple of pups ready to go! You can check his Facebook page and website.


----------



## VomSchwarzenEiche (Jun 24, 2021)

BurkeGSD said:


> Good evening. I am looking for a good working line breeder in the Southeast. I am wanting a medium drive working line. My dad was a breeder/trainer when I was growing up. More recently I have had two Malinios, but now that they have passed away I am looking to return to WLGSD. I haven't participated in any dog sports before but my goal for this dog is to get into a protection sport or dock diving. My dogs are fully part of my lifestyle and I am looking for a dog suitable to live safely in my house with my young children, but also have the drives to want to work. I have the ability to keep my dogs with me 20+ hours a day. Typically I am able to devote an hour to two hours a day specifically to play and training with the dog. I want this dog to have the temperament and drive to be able to take with me to the gym and be able to interact safely with new people, but also have the drive to work for hours with the ball and to have the capability for a dog sport. I weekly take my dogs on long hikes, swimming, and biking.
> 
> 
> To recap what I am looking for in a WLGSD-
> ...


Hi! I know of a male available. 8 weeks old today who would suit what you’re looking for perfectly’


----------



## das2183 (Apr 24, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> The OP only just joined, so he probably can't initiate a PM yet! Just wanted to let you know; he/she can respond to a PM, but they need to have a certain number of posts before they can initiate one...


Thank you i didn’t realize that lol. Im a bit new also. I will PM OP


----------



## souffle (Sep 5, 2021)

das2183 said:


> You mentioned southeast but tell me what state and give me a radius you’re willing to travel. I’m in Alabama and can help you with the research I did lol. It was exhausting but finally paired up with a breeder in TX that I really clicked with. That may be too far depending on where you’re at but I “found” several other breeders in the SE but it depends on where you’re willing to go and which lines (if any) you have preference to ( i.e. west German vs Czech etc.) Feel free to PM me if you want


I would appreciate if you could PM me some information as well, I have finally decided to make an account after reading the numerous forms for a couple weeks now.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

I agree to check out Rick Schair. Also z Tykev Vino German Shepherds in W. Virginia and KAK's German Shepherds of Cove Creek in middle TN. I know KAK's just had a litter born, don't know if all are spoken for. I have a 2 year old from the same pairing that fits your description so I know what the current litter is like.. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

You also might want to check Gabor Szilasi outside of Nashville. Von Tajgetosz German Shepherds. One of the best!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

gsdsteve said:


> You also might want to check Gabor Szilasi outside of Nashville. Von Tajgetosz German Shepherds. One of the best!


Thank you Steve.


----------



## pickid (Dec 25, 2021)

das2183 said:


> You mentioned southeast but tell me what state and give me a radius you’re willing to travel. I’m in Alabama and can help you with the research I did lol. It was exhausting but finally paired up with a breeder in TX that I really clicked with. That may be too far depending on where you’re at but I “found” several other breeders in the SE but it depends on where you’re willing to go and which lines (if any) you have preference to ( i.e. west German vs Czech etc.) Feel free to PM me if you want


Hi, das2183, I'm in TX. Would you mind sharing your research and experience with the TX breeder you paired up with. I'm looking for a working dog with stable temperament similar to what OP has posted. I want to primarily work with the dog on obedience.


----------



## supafly (Mar 1, 2017)

das2183 said:


> You mentioned southeast but tell me what state and give me a radius you’re willing to travel. I’m in Alabama and can help you with the research I did lol. It was exhausting but finally paired up with a breeder in TX that I really clicked with. That may be too far depending on where you’re at but I “found” several other breeders in the SE but it depends on where you’re willing to go and which lines (if any) you have preference to ( i.e. west German vs Czech etc.) Feel free to PM me if you want


I'm also in Texas. Do you recommend or could give me the info?


----------

